# Ford Contour LX P0171



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You don't have a vacuum hose leaking somewhere, do you? I had a vac hose come off of a defroster damper once that caused a lean engine code.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I used a smoke machine and I couldn't find any leak. Also another mechanic did the same test. I will check the defroster damper....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

While you are doing the test, switch the AC/heater controls all around. There are at least 2 vacuum controlled dampers.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Maintenance 6 said:


> While you are doing the test, switch the AC/heater controls all around. There are at least 2 vacuum controlled dampers.


these????


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Check for cracked boots on any breather tubes on the valve covers. This will cause unmetered air from the maf sensor and not cause driveability issues.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

JJboy said:


> these????


Yeah that's what they look like.


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Yeah that's what they look like.


Last but least the one thing that most of the time that causes this code with idle search. Would be the mass air flow sensor.. Check the air fuel correction with the 0/2 sensors.. I'm sure you will find the problem will be the MAF.. It will need to be replaced..


----------

